# Follow our circumnavigation..



## caos2010 (Jul 19, 2010)

Hi there,

We're leaving for a circumnavigation in some weeks and want to know if you guys can recommend for us the best private websites/blogs of those who already done an adventure like ours.

Please have a look at our website where we're sharing our preparations for this journey. Link below.

Best regards,

Alex & Taru
Sailing around the world with our Hallberg Rassy 352
The World Tour - Alex and Taru sailing around the world - Hallberg Rassy 352


----------



## smackdaddy (Aug 13, 2008)

Nice blog. Good luck on the journey.


----------

